# Adding mp4 files to Windows Media Player Library/ Xbox 360



## 1mike12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

I've recently found this funny Australian show called the Chaser's War on Everything. Youtube it, it's freakin' hilarious. Anyways, the videos are in mp4 format and I have no problem viewing them on my compter with quicktime, or vlc. However, I like watching shows on my xbox 360 by using it as an extender of the windows media player. but the thing is, a video must be in the wmp library to be playable on the 360. WMP doesnt have support for mp4 files, so I found a site that had exactly what I was looking for
(http://owlet.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!D48B90C1DDF5D401!297.entry)

. It instructed me to install ffdshow and haali media splitter. Then, you would go into the registry to force wmp and explorer.exe to recognize mp4 files and be able to not only play them but also show thumbnails for the movies in explorer.

I can now play mp4 videos in wmp, and explorer creates a thumbnail of the video, but the movies are never added to my wmp library. I have been pulling my hair out about this for 6 hours.

One alternative that I found was that if i rename the file from movie.mp4 to movie.wmv or movie.avi , the video would play and be added to the library. If I try to change it back, then neither movie.mp4 nor movie.wmv will ever be added to the library. 

So i guess what im asking is, how can I make mp4 videos show up in the Windows media player library when it auto detects media?

PLEase HELP!


----------

